# A 'new' platform Moteefe



## eeftingm (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

We launched Moteefe a couple of months ago as a platform for people to easily design and sell custom products - the initial focus being on apparel.

We are European based but with our extremely low shipping rates and fast turnaround we have been serving sellers and buyers around the world so far. We have a lot of cool and differentiating features in the pipeline for the coming months. 

I'm really seeking to get some input of people on the platform and service that don't know us yet - and don't hold back! It will help us to improve so your feedback is highly appreciated!

Feel free to drop me an email as well ([email protected]) at any time.


----------



## Robert4700 (May 20, 2017)

I just wanted to share with you my NIGHTMARE experience with Moteefe, They are horrible about customer service and the quality of their "high quality t-shirt" is garbage (the printing faded after just one wash and the material is so thin it's see-through!

I placed an order for 5 products from two campaigns on 16 April 2017. I received one shirt separate (different campaign) within 2 weeks which is great timing even though I could see and feel that the the quality was sub-par from upon looking at the product after opening the package. The "Higher Quality" shirt that I paid for though was ABSOLUTELY NOT used for my order, or if it was, they need a lesson on what is quality and what is crap. It was cheap and the "Beautiful Mess" design faded after just one wash. I received only one of the last 4 products at all from this company; one orange "Gorilla - Namaste" shirt and it was printed off center! Who doesn't check their printing before shipping out??? You sent me a crooked-printed shirt guys!!! The other 3 products I never heard about nor have they bothered returning my last couple e-mails about them (Jose) and we are going on over a month since they took my money. Jose, representative that began helping me but apparently died in the middle of helping me, will not return my e-mail about the off center shirt nor a refund for the other 3 products that never came to me.

You have one business... printing shirts. I don't even print shirts and I know what crap quality is from high quality, This is your business. How do you not know the difference between a quality T-shirt and a crap one? This is your only business and you don't know about your products???

Horrible customer service, horrible products, I really hope you use someone else next year. =( This has been a very disappointing experience. STAY AWAY FROM BAD MONEY ABSORBING COMPANIES LIKE THIS ONE!!!


----------

